# Bundling cornstalks



## memory (Oct 6, 2019)

We sell pumpkins and also sell bundles of corn stalks. Not sure exactly how many we sell but guessing around 500 a year. Currently, we just cut them with a machete and tie them with string by hand and made a little stand to put them in so they are easier to tie. We put about 15 stalks in a bundle. 

I am always looking for easier and quicker ways of doing things. Was curious if they actually make a machine that bundles them or how hard would it be to make something to bundle them.


----------



## Marco (Oct 15, 2019)

It's called a corn binder. You want an IH/McCormick one.


----------

